# Graves/Hashi's/Thyroidectomy...



## frenche84 (Mar 10, 2010)

I have posted on here before about my thyroid but have some more questions.

The short version of my silly thyroid woes... I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's in about 2008. No meds at this time. By 2009-2010ish I had a diffusely enlarged goiter and my thyroid had at least doubled in size. I was diagnosed then with Graves'. With the diagnosis of Hashimoto's and Graves Disease I was told I have Hashitoxicosis and that a Total Thyroidectomy would be my best bet. The surgeon and Endocrinologist would not okay surgery until my ultrasensitive TSH was near normal. It took about three or four months for it to get to normal and I had a Total Thyroidectomy last Thursday. The surgery went great, I had little pain, and recovery has been a breeze.

I went for follow up to my surgeon today. He went over the Path report with me and told me that they found some small spots of Papillary cancer on my Thyroid. He didn't seem to concerned as they were small spots and said that my Endo would follow up with me when I went to see her in a few weeks. Cancer is such a scary word.... anyone with this experience of just some "small spots of Cancer" have any good questions to ask the Endo when I go to see her for follow up about this??


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

frenche84 said:


> I have posted on here before about my thyroid but have some more questions.
> 
> The short version of my silly thyroid woes... I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's in about 2008. No meds at this time. By 2009-2010ish I had a diffusely enlarged goiter and my thyroid had at least doubled in size. I was diagnosed then with Graves'. With the diagnosis of Hashimoto's and Graves Disease I was told I have Hashitoxicosis and that a Total Thyroidectomy would be my best bet. The surgeon and Endocrinologist would not okay surgery until my ultrasensitive TSH was near normal. It took about three or four months for it to get to normal and I had a Total Thyroidectomy last Thursday. The surgery went great, I had little pain, and recovery has been a breeze.
> 
> I went for follow up to my surgeon today. He went over the Path report with me and told me that they found some small spots of Papillary cancer on my Thyroid. He didn't seem to concerned as they were small spots and said that my Endo would follow up with me when I went to see her in a few weeks. Cancer is such a scary word.... anyone with this experience of just some "small spots of Cancer" have any good questions to ask the Endo when I go to see her for follow up about this??


There you go! I keep on telling folks that hyper/Graves' and cancer are bed fellows. Thank God you had the surgery and not RAI.

That said, it will be important to keep the TSH suppressed and I do mean suppressed. It will also be important for you to have a scan once a year.

Now I have a question............; "No follow-up RAI to be sure all the tissue is obliterated to the moon and back?" This really should be done. Thyroid tissue can and does grow back.

These are good things to talk to your doctor about.

I am sorry you had to experience this but the good news is they found it and you will be cared for properly.

Good to hear from you again. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Andros said:


> There you go! I keep on telling folks that hyper/Graves' and cancer are bed fellows. Thank God you had the surgery and not RAI.
> 
> That said, it will be important to keep the TSH suppressed and I do mean suppressed. It will also be important for you to have a scan once a year.
> 
> Now I have a question............; "No follow-up RAI to be sure all the tissue is obliterated to the moon and back?" This really should be done. Thyroid tissue can and does grow back.


I agree - RAI would be a good idea to kill off any stray cancer cells.


----------

